# Victoria Nursing Home-Headingly, Leeds - Jan 2008



## meanwood_monks (Jan 23, 2008)

Was mentioned on another site a few weeks ago.
After going down 4/5 times over the past few weeks, we were rewarded with an entrance into the main part of the building.
Inside was as we expected in mint condition, a lovely big building. No damage apart from, all the fireplaces had been ripped out. Looks like who ever was in before knew what they wanted.
Still we found some great things in here, its just a shame it was so dark.
Heres the best of the pics :thumb















































Sorry its a little picture heavy but I know some people have been wanting to see inside this place 

Hope you Like


----------



## King Al (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Victoria Nursing Home-Headingly, Leeds 23/01/08*

Cool pic's MM, love the stairs, is that a hair salon hair dryer in pic 5?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Victoria Nursing Home-Headingly, Leeds 23/01/08*

Great report & pics 

Especially like the lighting effects in the first two pics. Judging by the last pic, looks like it was a long and tiring day for you chaps!!! 

Lb


----------



## Whitts85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love your pics and the lighting is amazing! If youre ever in need of a couple of new bods to tag along me and the_grid would love to!


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 3, 2008)

King Al said:


> Cool pic's MM, love the stairs, is that a hair salon hair dryer in pic 5?



I do believe you're right.

It looks like someone took the filing cabinets but left the files behind.


----------



## meanwood_monks (Sep 3, 2008)

cheers guys, this was a difficult one, weeks of waiting.

Then a few days later it became a squatters house and was ruined, shame really. Unsure on the state of this place at the moment not been past in a while


----------

